
Fun Flash Cards – React Native App I built with my daughter - avitzurel
https://medium.com/@kensodev/fun-flash-cards-react-native-app-i-built-with-my-daughter-eb813340179e#.ti1e2ftda
======
avitzurel
My daughter and I built an app together, it's one of my proudest moments as a
dad and as an engineer so I wrote some thoughts about it.

I've been teaching my older kids (6,4) to code and this is our first real-
world app together.

It's not in the app store, we created it for fun

